# Restrictions on Communion



## Jimmy the Greek (Oct 3, 2008)

A couple of questions regarding taking the Lord's Supper came up in casual conversation. I'd like to get your opinions.

1. Is it ever permissable for a small group of Christians to take the Lord's Supper together? I.e. not strictly in the context of a local church meeting.

2. If wine or grape juice are not available, is a substutute liquid acceptable?


----------



## biggandyy (Oct 3, 2008)

I wonder this myself. I have heard tale of some ministers together deciding to celebrate the Table impromptu (a fishing trip or something) and they used a hoagie roll and Coke-a-Cola. Not sure if that is a true story or a merely kernel of truth to which has sprang forth a rumor weed.


----------

